# Does your dog have SchH titles?



## Comessy (Oct 19, 2014)

What titles does your dog have? How difficult were they to get?


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

1 BH - First Dog
1 IPO3 - 2nd Dog
1 untitled - Current Dog in training

First dog was tough because of lack of drive and my being new. 
2nd dog easier to title, but very difficult to get maximum points
3rd dog getting easier simply from avoiding pitfalls from previous failures

I commend anybody who titles a dog because it is not easy. It takes a lot of work and determination.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

1st dog - IPO3x2, FH
2nd dog - IPO1


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Patton - ten month old pup in training. Planning on trialing for BH by fall 2015


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

With "Cocotte", first IPO1 = failed.... second IPO1 = failed... 3e IPO1 Yeahhhhh !!! finally succeeded

First IPO2 = failed... second IPO2 = failed.... 3e IPO2 Yeahhhhh !!! finally succeeded!!!

It's very difficult!!! lollll  

Blizzak: first BH ... failed ... lolll second BH Yeahhhhh !!! finally succeeded!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo....1st IPO1 failed(tracking/handler error)
2 weeks later 2nd IPO1 passed.
Going for the IPO2 on Saturday. Looks like we may be tracking in snow.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My current dogs:
Vala SchH3 (2X) FH2 AWD1
Deja IPO3 AWD1
Elena BH (will have IPO1 in spring)
LB none yet. Too young
Alexis none and never will. 

Lots of training commitment, so I would say, they are not as easy to obtain as people want to believe.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

None  Unless beginner's OB counts for anything. Lol. Would love to do IPO if there was a decent club in the area. I think one just recently got started but it's over an hour a way. We did SAR training for almost 3 years, but circumstances cut us short from certifying unfortunately.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Isen - 8 months still to young. If he continues to progress like he is, possibly next year sometime we'll trial for our BH.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Interesting to see how many people here have failed their first attempts at the IPO1. We also failed our IPO1. 93A 61B 65C. Completely lost control of the dog in the second two phases. Even easy things that we never mess up on in training went out the window at the trial. He is my first IPO dog and I admit that I am a very bad trainer / handler but it was still a massive blow to my confidence. During the trial I was so nervous, I could not think straight. I know it affected our performance, but looking back, I can see areas where I was too sloppy in training as well. The experience gave me a much better appreciation for the sport as a whole. We will keep trying.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

robk said:


> Interesting to see how many people here have failed their first attempts at the IPO1. We also failed our IPO1. 93A 61B 65C. Completely lost control of the dog in the second two phases. Even easy things that we never mess up on in training went out the window at the trial. He is my first IPO dog and I admit that I am a very bad trainer / handler but it was still a massive blow to my confidence.* During the trial I was so nervous, I could not think straight. I know it affected our performance, but looking back, I can see areas where I was too sloppy in training as well*. The experience gave me a much better appreciation for the sport as a whole. We will keep trying.


Ah yes....I look back at the photo's of the trial I passed and my face was so stern due to my concentration. My dog thought he was in trouble and was in avoidance with me. 
On Saturday, I'm going to make an effort to remember to keep a fast pace, smile and have fun.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

When I went for my BH with my first dog Hanah, I forgot part of the routine. Somehow I still passed, but as I walked off the field my trainer told me. I was devastated!! 

Now I am working towards my BH with Nix. I guarantee I will mess up. Hopefully not enough to fail. But it will happen.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

1st dog: SchH2 (then used for breeding)
2nd dog: BH and failed the SchH1 (in SPECTACULAR fashion) at 19 months. Sold him to the police.
3rd dog: SchH3 (National level competition)
4th dog: SchHA (a sister to dog 3 and trained at the same time)
5th dog: SchH1 with 6 months training scored 286. (then used for breeding)
6th dog: BH then sold
7th dog: A crazy Mal with nothing on him yet, but he has a bright future. 
All of them were HOT (except dog 1 who had a SchH1 and I put the two on her). Three of the dogs are B/HOT.
Of course I have owned other bitches that I used for breeding that I bought already titled. I have also owned multiple dogs that I had started in training but I sold before titling them. 
I also own and have owned dogs that were never titled but were just nice to have around as pets.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> When I went for my BH with my first dog Hanah, I forgot part of the routine. Somehow I still passed, but as I walked off the field my trainer told me. I was devastated!!
> 
> Now I am working towards my BH with Nix. I guarantee I will mess up. Hopefully not enough to fail. But it will happen.


Oh, that's nothing. My dog left the field during off leash heeling. Seems he suddenly decided it was a good time to go visit with one of our friends.

Of course, we all know "My dog never did that before".


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

If your going to fail, fail spectacularly!!! Then at least you have a funny story to tell!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

gsdsar said:


> If your going to fail, fail spectacularly!!! Then at least you have a funny story to tell!!


That's great! This is going to be my new trialing mantra!


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a 4.5 year old female, IPO 3. Did her BH at 17 months, IPO 1 @ 2, IPO 2 @ 3 and IPO 3 @ 4. I only get to go to one trial a year, so I had to make them count 

My 3 year old male did his BH @ 2, APR 1 @ 2.5, and we tried for our IPO 1 this last summer at 3, but we made a few too many mistakes in the protection phase. I wasn't dissapointed tho, he only gets to see a real helper once a year, so we only had 6 days to prep for the trial.

I would say getting ready for the IPO 1 is the most work, and there is a huge gap between the BH exercises and the IPO 1 exercises. After that, it was fairly simple to add a few more behaviors/expectations to finish out.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We passed the IPO2 today  Tracking was a challenge, the weather was frigid/major winds and dry vegetation. The coldest day since last Winter. My bones are still thawing out. 
reattack after the rear transport:


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS Jane!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> We passed the IPO2 today  Tracking was a challenge, the weather was frigid/major winds and dry vegetation. The coldest day since last Winter. My bones are still thawing out.
> reattack after the rear transport:


Congrats on the IPO2!


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> We passed the IPO2 today  Tracking was a challenge, the weather was frigid/major winds and dry vegetation. The coldest day since last Winter. My bones are still thawing out.
> reattack after the rear transport:


Congrats!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thank you! After all Karlo's been thru this past Summer, I never even thought we'd be able to get back to training, much less trial.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nothing yet. Little man just turned 1 and is working towards his BH. He's a goofy boy and very much a puppy still. Hopefully we can take get his BH next year.

Congrats on the IPO2 Jane!! Very happy for you and Karlo.


----------



## JRZ91 (Feb 23, 2012)

Just got our BH this past weekend . Pretty good achievement seeing as how we were still working on luring durning heeling this past March


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> We passed the IPO2 today  Tracking was a challenge, the weather was frigid/major winds and dry vegetation. The coldest day since last Winter. My bones are still thawing out.
> reattack after the rear transport:


Jane, 
From Lepto to IPO2 in the same year......This is a special video for Karlo





You have a very special dog. Awesome accomplishment.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

robk, that made me teary eyed! Thank you 


JRZ91 said:


> Just got our BH this past weekend . Pretty good achievement seeing as how we were still working on luring durning heeling this past March


Congrats to you and Nitro....you represented very, very well on an unknown field and the other dog doing the crazy run arounds before your routine.


----------

